# Texturing



## JonLanier (Jul 16, 2013)

With the 16 3x6x6 Red Gum and Spalted Maple blocks I purchased I am planning on making many Salt Cellars or Salt Boxes. I've seen them with some ornate work on them and want to do the same.

So I purchased a Sorby Micro texturing tool and have all three blades/heads/spinny things to go with it.

I got a little time to try it out today and this was my feeble attempt working on a spindle. Definitely will take some time to learn but I think well worth it.

If anyone has some hints or cheats on doing using this tool, please feel free to share.


----------

